# dubai Employment visa



## gaurangt9 (Jul 13, 2010)

*Dubai Employment Visa Procedure before 1 mth of ramzan*

I want to know that how much time will it take for the employment visa to come as the application was done on 12th July 2010.i want to know that as ramzan (roza) is to start on 12th Aug 2010 will it effect for the issue of the visa.


----------



## Midos (Jun 25, 2010)

gaurangt9 said:


> I want to know that how much time will it take for the employment visa to come as the application was done on 12th July 2010.i want to know that as ramzan (roza) is to start on 12th Aug 2010 will it effect for the issue of the visa.


Employment visa can take anything from 2 days to 2 weeks depending on your company. In Ramadan everything go slower than usual so don't be surprised about.


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

Give it another week before you start to panic. While mine was back in 2008 I remember it taking over two weeks.


----------



## asim-rafiq (Jun 9, 2010)

Hi,

can u help me get job visa from dubai. As I am in Pakistan and planning to move Dubai, but yet not found any job.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

You need to find job first, then your employer will sponsor you for a residence visa/work permit.


----------



## asim-rafiq (Jun 9, 2010)

how can I get one, as i have already applied through internet but no vain. Where to find job from outside UAE. As Im in Pakistan



wandabug said:


> You need to find job first, then your employer will sponsor you for a residence visa/work permit.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

What profession do you work in?


----------



## asim-rafiq (Jun 9, 2010)

Well, I am an HR professional with 4.8 Yrs experience in Human Resource Function as HR Generalist.





Jynxgirl said:


> What profession do you work in?


----------

